# Automatische Berechnung in Excel



## snoozer (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine Frage und zwar ich möchte, wenn ich eine Excelmappe starte, gleich mit dem Start über Macro die automatische Berechnung von Excel aus und die manuelle einschalten. Beim schließen oder beenden dieser Mappe sollte das ganze wieder umgeschaltet werden. Es laufen in dieser Mappe mehrere Macros und wir haben es so versucht.

Sub beginnen()
    With Application
'        .Calculation = xlManual
        .DisplayAlerts = False
        .ScreenUpdating = False
    End With
End Sub
Sub Beenden()
    With Application
 '      .Calculation = xlAutomatic
        .DisplayAlerts = True
        .ScreenUpdating = True
        Calculate
    End With
End Sub

Das funktioniert aber nicht, kann mir jemand helfen? Wo liegt mein Fehler.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar
vielen Dank 

snoozer


----------



## suny (16. Februar 2004)

das muss "Sub Main () " heißen, 
oder ein Marko muss vorgeschaltet werden => Markoeditor


----------



## snoozer (20. Februar 2004)

Dank Dir, Kleinigkeiten übersieht man oft


----------

